# kohler engine rebuild, case 222 tractor.



## Speedy (Dec 6, 2009)

I mentioned I had a kohler k301 to rebuild for my case tractor.
thought I would post up the video showing the tractor and the engine.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDv2W2Q7Tp4[/ame]

I have many hobbies, tractors interest me greatly at the moment.
enjoy the old iron like massey ferguson, allis chalmers, ford, colt, case, ingersoll, power king etc etc.
big sucker for older cheap tractors.

its satisfying when you rebuild an engine and get a old piece of equipment operational again.
or strip layers of paint off of it and restore its original looks.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah I see your old crankshaft is a bit scored, or at least cooked. Good find of the donor engine. ;D Did your old block get ventilated by the thrown rod?

My first real job was at a John Deere dealer, looking at stuff like that Kohler brings back "old" memories.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 6, 2009)

if you want to see ventilated give me 10 mins and I will take a picture. :big:
(and then make a more detailed reply)


----------



## Speedy (Dec 6, 2009)

so this is why Chris gave me his parts engine. the rod blew the whole side out.







he told me the engine ran when he got it, but he decided he wanted a nicer looking block.
its amazing that these old kohlers can kill themselves and be brought back to life even in that condition.
and the whole bottom section of the cylinder bore was snapped off and re welded :big:

im lucky, when mine blew the rod it just chipped the bottom of the cylinder just clearing the piston skirt.

I have faith in my block.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 6, 2009)

geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez...... th_confused0052


----------



## Speedy (Dec 7, 2009)

I actually reminded myself that the carb needs to be rebuilt.
the throttle shaft has elongated the carb hole. 

if my sherline was working I could have attempted that repair. maybe I can still. just cant use the y.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 7, 2009)

Being an antique small engine collector, I'm loving this thread!

Do you need a service manual for that engine?

Rick


----------



## Speedy (Dec 7, 2009)

hi Rick.
okay I will keep this thread going. but its going to be very slow for updates.

I found the service manual awhile back, kohler keeps good record of their engines. compared to other engine manufactures.

was hoping to get the parts spec'd today but my exam studying kept me from doing that.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 7, 2009)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> if my sherline was working I could have attempted that repair. maybe I can still. just cant use the y.



You can rebush and ream the carb with the Taig, too. Clamp it to the saddle.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 8, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> You can rebush and ream the carb with the Taig, too. Clamp it to the saddle.



okay, I think I will have to try this! 
I am talking to a fellow that machines carbs for these engines and hes advising me on what to do.
but I will probably be asking all you guys how to do the set up etc.

I could probably make some money off of this, I have been getting emails from ads i posted online for tractors.
people email me saying if i have extra carbs because theirs are sloppy!


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 8, 2009)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> I could probably make some money off of this...people email me saying if i have extra carbs because theirs are sloppy!



Great, get an extra carburetor body (rebuildable, without lots of corrosion) and rebushing it, for a zero turnaround time and a little 'insurance' against wrecking a customer's carb. ;D


----------



## Speedy (Dec 9, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Great, get an extra carburetor body (rebuildable, without lots of corrosion) and rebushing it, for a zero turnaround time and a little 'insurance' against wrecking a customer's carb. ;D



thats a great idea!

also, does anyone have experience rebuilding a starter generator? 
I think mine can use a cleaning as it feels dry inside, it was originally seized I would like to go into it but never done that befor.
anything that can give me a shock?


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 9, 2009)

Nah, no shock. Tear into it!


----------



## Toyman01 (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the old iron as well. Several friends and I have restored 2 1940 JD H tractors. We have a Farmall Cub on deck now, and a JD 420C Crawler in the fixing to get ready. I also have several old engines. A 1928 McCormick Deering 1.5hp, a LeRoi 12hp, and a 41 Evinrude 5hp inboard. The model ones are a lot easier to move around though. ;D


----------



## Speedy (Dec 9, 2009)

Vernon thanks!

I wonder what I would need to use to clean contacts etc? I think they make a type of electrical cleaner in a spray can like break cleaner.

Toyman01
awesome! would love to own any of those! but to big for the city.
a family member out in the country, I followed the atv trails and it lead me to this BIG scrap/parts yard. some country guy collects allot of scrap it seems, but I found a very nice crawler, not sure the make but it was very small compared to any other crawler ive seen. I want to restore it! :big:.

I might have strung a deal on another case 200 series tractor, possibly another engine and found a case 600 series garden loader!

so many projects on the go!!!
end of next week and I can work on them full time 8). well, until the Christmas break is over.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 10, 2009)

The only contacts you find in there are the brushes on the commutator. Look for a burned or scored comm where the brushes rub, worn brushes, and dry end bearings. 
You'll probably just need a little white grease on the bearings and reassembly, but worn-out and sticking brushes can make a motor drag too.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 14, 2009)

kool looking forward to opening it up, took the pulley off.
today is another full studying day. exam wednesday and then last one on thursday (cant wait)

took a break from studying and welded up some cracks on my steel cab for one of my other tractors.
.... have to blow snow in comfort you know.

and I have verbally purchased a snowblower for my case 222. need to confirm what day to pick it up and hand over the $.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 19, 2009)

well snowblower is here. but engine is still pooooop.


----------

